# Schulprojekt erweitern - Online Quiz mit mehreren Clients - Was benötige ich ?



## fireGlurak (7. Jun 2019)

Hallo,
im Rahmen eines Schulprojekts hatten wir mal ein Quiz in Form einer Web App entwickelt. Dies lief lokal auf einem Rechner/Smartphone. Es wurde eine Quizfrage gestellt, jeder Teilnehmer hat seinen Tipp  abgegeben und am Ende kam die Auflösung. Wer am Ende die meisten richtigen Antworten hatte, hatte gewonnen.

Nun habe ich ein bisschen Zeit und würde dies gerne zur Übung erweitern. Ziel ist es, dass dies nicht (nur) lokal spielbar ist, sondern auch über verteilte Systeme (über einen entsprechenden Server !?). Das habe ich mir in etwa so vorgestellt:

->Client A & Client B starten eine Session
-> Quizfrage wird vom Server generiert und an die Clients übergeben
->Client A & Client B schicken ihren Tipp an den Server
-> Server ermittelt Gewinner und schickt das Ergebnis an die Clients
-> Nächste Runde...

Wobei die Ermittlung des Gewinners ja auch jeder Client selber erledigen könnte, oder nicht ? Der Server schickt einfach das richtige Ergebnis und die Tipps von den Clients an alle Clients und jeder Client wertet dies dann aus ?

Ich habe mal versucht zu recherchieren, welche Technologien etc. ich dafür bräuchte. Wäre super, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte ob das so passt bzw. das noch ergänzen könnte.
-> Web Sockets
-> REST API
-> Session Handling

Schönes Wochenende! 

Edit/Bisher kenne ich mich mit HTML, JavaScript, CSS und Java ganz gut aus. Benötige ich in der Hinsicht noch weitere Sprachen ?


----------

